# call of duty 4 too slow



## augahm (Nov 13, 2007)

hi im new here can anyone tell me how to speed up my call of duty 4 game it runs too slow


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF.

Could you explain in more detail exactly what the problem is?

Also, please let us know what graphics detail settings you are using, as well as the full specs of your system. Please click on "Posting System Specs" in my signature to see what we need in terms of specs.


----------



## matthiasj (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a similar problem with Call of Duty 4. I installed and everything works fine, but when I start the game, it runs really slow. Graphics and sound are great, there is just a lag, and it runs slow. I'm running a HP Pavilion Laptop DV6000 specs:

RAM - 2GB
HD - 160 GB
CPU - AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-58 1.9 GHZ Dual Core
Graphics - NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M (UMA) graphics with up to 559MB


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

matthiasj your problem is the video card in that laptop is integrated graphics.to the op we need system specs.


----------



## matthiasj (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks for the quick reply, is there a way to upgrade the integrated graphics of my laptop by installing an upgraded graphics card?


----------



## Gankthis (Nov 16, 2007)

matthiasj said:


> thanks for the quick reply, is there a way to upgrade the integrated graphics of my laptop by installing an upgraded graphics card?


Thats a negative. Updating Laptops GPUs are impossible.
They are integrated into the motherboard. This is why
gaming is almost impossible with a laptop. You would need soldering tools and a professional with time, buts that with no guarentee that its possible.


----------

